# [Uber] How to check acceptance rate?



## StevenChau935 (May 12, 2016)

Hello guys.
Is there anybody here know how to check acceptance rate as an Uber driver? I see that in order to eligible for uberSELECT my acceptance rate must be at least 80% and I'm trying to figure it out. If you know how, can you show me how to check it please.
Thanks so much.


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

On your pay statement,


----------



## StevenChau935 (May 12, 2016)

dutch369 said:


> On your pay statement,


I see 5 stars rating on my earning but I don't think that's it.


----------



## Uberrat (Apr 23, 2016)

Depending on the country you from, you should get an email every 2 weeks listing things like star rating, when you drove compared to surge times, acceptance rate compared to average, star rating compared to average, etc.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberrat said:


> Depending on the country you from, you should get an email every 2 weeks listing things like star rating, when you drove compared to surge times, acceptance rate compared to average, star rating compared to average, etc.


The "weekly drivers summary " comes out weekly seems to be on Thursdays now.

I never get mine unless I email and ask for it. It usually takes between 2 and 4 emails before I actually get the right thing, first they tell me my pay statement can be seen on the dashboard, then they tell me my ratings are good and explain how they work, then I'll get sent a link to faq... eventually I will get my weekly summary.


----------



## Miaow (Jun 22, 2016)

I accepted *every* ping for two of the three hours on the $30 per hour guaranteed timeslot (they only gave me one ping each hour), and they're telling me I only accepted 0.99 of trips per hour and my acceptance rate was less than 80%. I think the incentives are a scam to get people driving in the hours they stipulate. I've emailed them numerous times, but they just send back the same response. It's so frustrating not having a phone number to call, or even a live chat session.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Miaow said:


> I accepted *every* ping for two of the three hours on the $30 per hour guaranteed timeslot (they only gave me one ping each hour), and they're telling me I only accepted 0.99 of trips per hour and my acceptance rate was less than 80%. I think the incentives are a scam to get people driving in the hours they stipulate. I've emailed them numerous times, but they just send back the same response. It's so frustrating not having a phone number to call, or even a live chat session.


I think they calculate acceptance rate for the past 500 trips; same like ratings. I took every single pings for last couple of days but the acceptance rate is still less than 100%. Same goes for cancels as well.

Edited: I've a feeling the rate is calculated daily! Just ignored one ping and my rate dropped 4%!


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Acceptance rating Is based on a seven day span that gets reset weekly.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

REDSEA said:


> Acceptance rating Is based on a seven day span that gets reset weekly.


No, it never gets reset. It's based on the last seven days and continually recalculates.



Bill Collector said:


> Edited: I've a feeling the rate is calculated daily! Just ignored one ping and my rate dropped 4%!


It is continually updated. If you cancel a trip at 5:13:01 pm on Sat, that cancel drops off at 5:13:02 the following Sat. If you only cancel one trip, the one on Sat, the filling Sat it will drop to 0.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

StevenChau935 said:


> Hello guys.
> Is there anybody here know how to check acceptance rate as an Uber driver? I see that in order to eligible for uberSELECT my acceptance rate must be at least 80% and I'm trying to figure it out. If you know how, can you show me how to check it please.
> Thanks so much.


On my app I just tap 'ratings' on the home screen and I see my acceptance rate (as well as cancellation rate). It only shows for the last seven days though which I'm guessing isn't relevant to your situation.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> On my app I just tap 'ratings' on the home screen and I see my acceptance rate (as well as cancellation rate). It only shows for the last seven days though which I'm guessing isn't relevant to your situation.


^^^This^^^


----------

